# electrocutar ratones



## josb86 (Jun 26, 2011)

si asi como suena buena la cosa es que necesito matar algunos ratones y ratas pero no puedo utilizar venenos y s me vino a la cabeza electrocutarlas no es nada nuevo pero no quiero hacer nada complicado la idea es hacer cono una rejilla conectar ojala a 110volt y que cuando pase el raton sobre esta cierre el circuito ahora bien esto es un seguro corto circuito  ero pense en colocar un Breaker eléctrico (taco) ara que en ese momento abra el circuito que me recomiendan.

hay otra que he visto en la que colocan un conjunto de capacitores y se descargan. Alguna idea?


----------



## Muymacho (Jun 26, 2011)

ratones y ratas no es la misma cosa? :-D es peligroso puede incendiarse. yo aria una caja con algo que lo atrape adentro como las vacas que van en el transganado algo asi y dentro de la caja pone el veneno.


----------



## san cherman (Jun 26, 2011)

Probaste con una ratonera


----------



## Fortivo (Jun 26, 2011)

hola chicos jajaja buen post, les voy a decir un secreto miren :





1º una trampa de ratones o ratas pero no la plana , sino la que tiene ese hueco doble. después de cebo le ponemos esto:





le coges medio palito de chetos QUE SEAN DE QUESO y se lo pinchas al palito metálico en su interior, y cargas y colocar en una zona oculta y por donde suelen pasar...

si tienes muchos los 2 caen seguro ¡¡¡

buala¡¡¡¡ ya aprendieron algo nuevo y sin tanta violencia,,, que dar electricidad.. fuerte royo para matarlos XDDDDDD

saludos¡¡


----------



## josb86 (Jun 26, 2011)

ues hace unos dias en el garaje vi una rata que le da pelea a cualquier gato


----------



## Muymacho (Jun 26, 2011)

jajajajajaja vendeme esa rata :-D

hey!! Fortivo que es eso?     ''Colaborador Experto en la quemada de componentes de 3 patillas''
Premio de bronce de 10 transistores y 2 mosfet quemados en el mismo dia


----------



## Troglodita (Jun 27, 2011)

Lo más práctico es la ratonera. Pero para que sea más eficaz, puedes conectarla a 110 V y ponerla sobre una chapa metálica conectada al neutro.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Jun 27, 2011)

hay una ratonera tipo jaula que enmla cual entra los ratones vivos se llena y la vacias en un lagar lejos de tu casa... limpio barato y no matas animales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2011)

Te cuanto que a un amigo el perro le robaba comida de la mesa , entonces tomó un pedazo de carne cruda y le puso un cable con un capacitor en serie de 1 uF conectado al vivo y además él estaba escondido para desconectarlo , al fin y al cabo solo quería darle un susto.

El perro olió la carne y se fué , así que "huelen la electricidad"

Por otro lado alguna vez encontré dos manitos de ratón agarradas de las barras trifásicas , solo las manitos secas


----------



## josb86 (Jun 27, 2011)

bueno yo lo decía por que tenia una en pedazo de baquelita un breaker cable y un enchufe, ademas seria bueno por que en los restaurantes no se pueden colocar ni venenos ni trampas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2011)

Averiguá por la *trampa de pegamento*


----------

